# Pirate coat pattern?



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Simplicity Patterns for Sewing Projects

#'s 4083 and 4923, you have to click them to get a good look at the patterns offered

i have a friend who's making a pirate coat so i will see what he can offer


----------



## Pumpkinstein (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks so much!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

They have those same patterns at JoAnn's Fabric, FYI.


----------

